# Shifting into 4wd (High and low)



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm new to the world of the Pathy and sadly I do not have a owner's manual.


I was playing around with 4wd (while stopped) and I noticed that it was very hard to tell when I was in 4wd-high and 4wd-Low. I thought it would be easier to feel each of the 4 shifts that the 4wd shifter does, but I could only really feel 2. 


Could someone give me a quick rundown of how to properly use 4wd on a '94 Pathy (Auto Hubs). Should I keep the car in gear? How do I get to 4wd Low?


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

I had manual hubs on my 94 Hardbody, but process should be the same, as I believe shift-on-the-fly wasn't available that generation.

Stop. Push the 4WD lever down into 4HI. there should be a green indicator on the instrument panel that will light up (looks like 4 wheels connected with lines).

To get to 4LO. Stop. pull the 4WD lever past N all the way down into 4LO. It may take a bit of effort. Don't leave it in N.

To get out, reverse procedure.

You can get owner's manuals online-- nissantechinfo.com, or phatG20.com has downloads. do a search on here for "online manuals".


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks for your help.

My hubs say "automatic' on them.

My problem is the feeling of the 4wd shifter. It feels like there is only 2 points to shift to. In my old Landcruiser, it was very clear that you were in 4wH or 4wL because to get to low, you had to shift down and to the right. My Pathy just feels like I can only pull it down once.

The 4wd indicator shows up on the dash when I pull it down. Is there a different indicator for 4wLow?


----------



## ennacac (Aug 25, 2004)

You have to pull the lever back to 4WD H, then push the lever hard down, then pull back to get to 4WD N and then to 4WD L. This must be done when stopped with no movement!

Tom


----------



## HuPeRcHiLd (Oct 13, 2007)

Is there a different dash indicator for 4wLow? (different than the 4wHigh indicator)


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

there is no differnt indicator, just the one.

You'll really only feel the 2 shift points. 1 from 2WD to 4HI, then 1 when you push down and past N to 4LO. You'll know when you're in 4LO.


----------



## GP2001 (Oct 24, 2007)

Do these cars have "shift on the fly" so you can shift into 4HI while driving? Also how fast can you go in 4HI? I was playing with the 4x4 in my 97 I just picked up today, and also had trouble figuring out 4hi and lo difference. When you say pull it into 4 Hi then "push down" does that mean push down as in towards the ground?


----------



## C-DUB (Jul 27, 2007)

GP2001 said:


> Do these cars have "shift on the fly" so you can shift into 4HI while driving? Also how fast can you go in 4HI? I was playing with the 4x4 in my 97 I just picked up today, and also had trouble figuring out 4hi and lo difference. When you say pull it into 4 Hi then "push down" does that mean push down as in towards the ground?


Yup, push it directly downwards to the ground. My 99 doesn't have "on the fly" it says to stop and put it into neutral first.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

2001 and up have shift on the fly up to 55mph. I don't remember what my 97 PF was. 

4Hi you shouldn't be going past 55--- if you need 4WD past that, you're going way too fast unless you're racing Baja.

4LO will be extremely obvious. It's very low speed, and your top speed will probably be about 25 mph.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

my 97 is shift on the fly, as i believe all 96 and up are to bring the pathy up with the competition...this is only for 4hi though, to shift in 4lo you must put the gear in neutral, then push down on the transfer case lever (down the shaft) and pull it back...this should all be on the other side of your visor on the drivers side...


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

> I had manual hubs on my 94 Hardbody, but process should be the same, as I believe shift-on-the-fly wasn't available that generation.


Nope, you can shift into 4HI at up to 25 MPH. For 4LO you have to stop and go to neutral first. All 87-95's are that way.


----------



## inanima (May 10, 2004)

88pathoffroad said:


> Nope, you can shift into 4HI at up to 25 MPH. For 4LO you have to stop and go to neutral first. All 87-95's are that way.


if yothe manual hubs were locked, on my Harbdody anyway. Did PF's in those generations have auto-locking hubs ? That always was kind of a pain...I have a terribly funny story of having my pants fall down around my ankles when I had to get out and lock the hubs during a snow storm... sometimes I miss that woman.


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

they came with auto locking hubs, from what ive read on this and npora its popular for people to replace them with the manual locking hubs, especially after lifting it to reduce wear on cv axle and boot


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

> if yothe manual hubs were locked, on my Harbdody anyway. Did PF's in those generations have auto-locking hubs ?


All WD21's had auto hubs, none came with manual hubs.



> they came with auto locking hubs, from what ive read on this and npora its popular for people to replace them with the manual locking hubs, especially after lifting it to reduce wear on cv axle and boot


That's only on R50's. (96-04) R50's have drive flanges, not hubs. On WD21's the CV's don't spin in 2WD, so there's no benefit to installing manual hubs besides eliminating the crap stock auto hubs.


----------



## SkyFive (Oct 28, 2007)

What is a Pathy? Is it the same as a Nissy?


----------



## 2000one (Aug 1, 2007)

A Pathy is a Pathfinder.
A Nissy (first time I heard this one, :/) is, I guess, a Nissan.


----------



## e-rock (May 13, 2006)

*Shifting to from 2WD --> 4WD w/Manual Trans...*

I have a 2007 Xterra, which is a 6-speed. I have tried the 4WD only a few times since I've had the truck, and today I decided to take a look at the owner's manual. To my surprise, it says you need to have the clutch depressed when switching in and out of 4LO. 

I had a 1997 Pathfinder which was also manual trans, and I although it had a shifter for the 4WD as opposed to the knob that the Xterra has, I never had to press the clutch in to change from 4WD-HI to 4WD-LO or back. 

Is it bad to shift into 4WD-LO while the clutch is out as long as it is in neutral? Up until now, I never knew I needed the clutch to switch... I know enough to make sure I'm stopped and out of gear before going into 4-LO, but I've never heard a grinding or anything without using the clutch?


----------



## laxman0324 (Oct 1, 2007)

i think this is probably the wrong place to ask that...my suggestion is do what the owners manual says


----------



## e-rock (May 13, 2006)

Ummmm... I wasn't sure what you meant by this isn't the right place to ask... I don't think this thread could be more appropriate for my question. Perhaps you meant nissanforums wasn't the right place to ask? 

Anywho, I did a little more research and spoke with some other owners... Apparently the only reason they tell you to push the clutch in when switching in and out of 4LO is to dis-engage the transmission. If you are out of gear already, then you really don't need to push in the clutch. Makes sense to me.


----------



## 99chilkootpathy (Dec 22, 2020)

HuPeRcHiLd said:


> I'm new to the world of the Pathy and sadly I do not have a owner's manual.
> 
> 
> I was playing around with 4wd (while stopped) and I noticed that it was very hard to tell when I was in 4wd-high and 4wd-Low. I thought it would be easier to feel each of the 4 shifts that the 4wd shifter does, but I could only really feel 2.
> ...


im having the same issue with my 99 pathy, i feel 2-3 distinct shift points, 1 towards the front, 2h, i try to pull it towards me into 4h and 4l, 4L engages, but 4h dosent, i still havent found neutral with the 4x4 shifter, the lights on the dash work though, 4h just dosent seem to engage


----------



## 99chilkootpathy (Dec 22, 2020)

inanima said:


> I had manual hubs on my 94 Hardbody, but process should be the same, as I believe shift-on-the-fly wasn't available that generation.
> 
> Stop. Push the 4WD lever down into 4HI. there should be a green indicator on the instrument panel that will light up (looks like 4 wheels connected with lines).
> 
> ...


im having the same issue with my 99 pathy, i feel 2-3 distinct shift points, 1 towards the front, 2h, i try to pull it towards me into 4h and 4l, 4L engages, but 4h dosent, i still havent found neutral with the 4x4 shifter, the lights on the dash work though, 4h just dosent seem to engage


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

99chilkootpathy said:


> im having the same issue with my 99 pathy, i feel 2-3 distinct shift points, 1 towards the front, 2h, i try to pull it towards me into 4h and 4l, 4L engages, but 4h dosent, i still havent found neutral with the 4x4 shifter, the lights on the dash work though, 4h just dosent seem to engage


You're replying to a 13 year old post. The OP may not even be on the forum anymore or probably has figured it out back then or has sold the car. We try to encourage members not to reply to threads older then 2 years old; it takes up useless space on the server. If you have a situation, you're more then welcome to start a new thread; you'll get much better response this way.

Thanks for your support.


----------

